# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  Tester différents casques pour voir lequel nous serait le plus adapté ?

## Coin-coin le Canapin

Salut !
Dans mes souvenirs il y avait un site qui référençait des possesseurs de casques enclins à accueillir des gens chez eux pour tester la VR. C'est bien le cas ? Si oui, quelqu'un aurait l'url ?

Je connais quelqu'un qui hésite fort entre le Rift S et le Quest. Est-ce que y a moyen de tester l'un et l'autre quelques part à Bordeaux ?

----------


## 564.3

Cette histoire de site me dit vaguement quelque chose, mais je n'ai pas noté la ref.
Sinon il y a peut-être une salle d'arcade avec du matos varié à Bordeaux, mais je ne connais pas le coin.

Demandes peut-être dans le topic matos à tout hasard, il y a plus de monde qui le suit.

----------


## Canarmageddon

perso j'ai pu tester le rift S à la Fnac à Lyon perso c'est un peu ce qui m'as décidé dans mon achat, après ya Hideo qui résume bien les différences entre le quest et le rift s et dans quel cas prendre l'un ou l'autre selon ses attentes.

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post12622385





> - Rift S / Quest (~400€)
> 
> Milieu de gamme, mais tout le monde s'accorde a dire que se sont de tres bon casques. Avant la distinction etait facile : Rift S = desktop VR / Quest = Mobile VR mais Facebook vient de sortir l'Occulus LINK qui permet de brancher son Quest sur son pc et de profiter de tous les jeux dispo dessus.
> Du coup sur le net on lit beaucoup que le Quest a tue le Rift S mais c'est faux.
> Le Rift S est bien plus confortable (moins lourd), pas de compression video, pas limite a un rafraichissement a 72hz...
> Si vous voulez vous lancer dans la VR confortablement, sans bidouillages, "est-ce que ca va bien marcher" etc etc et avez le budget partez un de ces deux la.
> Maintenant la question c'est est-ce que le cote sans fil du Quest vous intéresse.
> Oui partez sur le Quest (son seul reel avantage + reglage mecanique de l'ipd), non partez sur le Rift S.
> Waring, l'interpupillary distance (ipd) n'est pas mecaniquement ajustable sur le Rift S, checkez si vous etes dans la range avant de craquer.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Merci !
Comment le rift S sait la bonne position par rapport au niveau du sol, si on passe son temps à bouger et qu'il n'y a pas de capteurs fixes ?  :tired:

----------


## ExPanda

Comme le Quest et tous les autres casques sans bases externes, en le posant une fois au sol pour calibrer et après il se repère dans la pièce avec ses caméras.

Enfin j'imagine que le calibrage se fait comme ça, j'ai pas testé de Rift S mais pour du WMR ou autres sur SteamVR c'est ce qu'il faut faire, même avec des bases fixes d'ailleurs. Mais pour la détection c'est comme ça, avec les caméras (et des capteurs genre gyroscopes/accéléromètres pour la précision j'imagine).

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

J'ai vu des gens qui se plaignent du tracking du tracking du rift s sur certains jeux : https://forums.oculusvr.com/communit...culus-hardware
Certains en ont fait l'expérience ?

----------


## ExPanda

Je suppose que sur le Rift c'est le même problème que sur les WMR, le tracking se faisant avec les caméras si elles ne voient plus les manettes c'est foireux.
Je laisse des gens ayant le Rift répondre mieux, mais à mon avis pas de miracle si tu as les mains trop basses ou trop sur le côté/dans le dos, ou les deux manettes l'une sur l'autre, même si ça doit être bien mieux qu'un WMR avec ses deux pauvres caméras devant.

----------


## Hideo

Y'a pas de secrets, ne pas avoir de capteurs externes passe forcement par le risque d'occlusion qui est pour moi le seul drawback de l'inside-out.

J'ai pu tester un peu toutes les configs, le Vive avec trackeurs externes, les WMR et Rift S avec inside out. 

Dans tous les cas (wmr / RS) l'occlusion ne m'a jamais empechee de jouer a quoi que ce soit. Sur des jeux comme Pavlov ca peut etre un peu emmerdant vu que tu passes 100% de temps avec des armes a feux et c'est la que c'est le plus propice. Sur WMR le soucis est present, embetant mais pas bloquant. Sur Rift S, c'est la premiere chose qui m'a impressionne, l'occlusion est bien geree et les manettes sont super bien extrapolees. J'ai pas encore totalement rode mon Rift S mais sur 3/4 heures de Pavlov tres tres peu rencontre le soucis.

Pour la calibration comme ExPanda le dit, on calibre une fois et puis le casque est cable de tracker ta position dans l'espace.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Merci pour les éclaircissements  :;): 
Pas de problème pour jouer assis sur un fauteuil ?

----------


## Hideo

Nan ca passe tout seul  :;): 

Par contre evites les accoudoirs.

----------


## Canarmageddon

alors je l'utilise depuis peu mais j'ai pas mal poncé robo recall et je commence à gérer Asgard Wrath alors je donne mon petit retour sur le Rift S

dans Asgard Wrath toute la partie craft/store/sell je la passe dans un fauteuil calé dans un coin de ma zone guardian, je garde la même hauteur de jeu malgré que je sois assis en cliquant sur le stick ça "recalibre" la position IG à ma nouvelle position assis et vice versa quand je me remet debout... ça se fait bien et ne nuit pas à l'immersion tout en étant plus commode à l'usage

ça permet de s'économiser pas mal en énergie qu'on réservera pour les phases d'actions qui elles se jouent debout et sont bien physique comme il faut...(surtout si on aime chercher la difficulté) j'imagine qu'il y à pas mal d'autres titres ou avoir une "sit base" est utile.

le seul hic des manettes de l'occulus RIFT S c'est quand les manettes sont dans le dos mais ça n'arrive quasiment jamais car on regarde généralement en direction du mouvement qu'on fait... en cela je suis vraiment satisfait de découvrir la VR sur un Rift S qui m'apparaît assez bien aboutis (merci à ceux qui ont essuyé les plâtres des précédentes versions  :;):  vous avez fait du bon boulot  )

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Par contre evites les accoudoirs.


Pourquoi ça ? Actuellement avec mon Rift CV1 je joue à Lone Echo sur un fauteuil à accoudoirs.

----------


## Hideo

J'ai joue une fois avec des accoudoirs ca m'avait un peu fait chier sur je sais plus quel jeu  :^_^:

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Mon sujet conçernait quelqu'un d'autre mais puisque je me renseigne aussi en ce moment… Quelques questions sur le rift s et le quest.
D'abord le quest :
J'ai cru comprendre que les versions des jeux du quest sont des versions différentes, spécialement développées pour le quest (conçues pour son processeur ou un truc du genre)?
Lorsqu'on joue avec le link, on doit jouer avec la version "normale" du jeu ? Ça se passe comment au juste ?

Le rift s : j'ai acheté un cv1 d'occasion il y a quelques mois et j'en suis très content, c'est une excellente découverte de la VR et je m'amuse bien avec même si je pense que y a pas des millions de jeux qui vont me plaire. En ce moment, je suis un peu frustré sur Lone Echo parce que j'aime vraiment bien l'ambiance et les décors, mais la résolution ne permet pas d'en profiter assez. Quand on est dehors et que tous les objets distants paraissent flous, scintillent… C'est frustrant. Je songe même à ne pas enchaîner sur Lone Echo 2 avant d'avoir un meilleur casque.
La question donc : j'ai vu des vidéos de comparatif des écrans cv1/s, mais en réalité (je m'adresse à ceux qui ont comparé), ça donne quoi ? L'amélioration de la finesse est flagrante par rapport au cv1, ou juste un bonus ?

----------


## 564.3

C'est assez subjectif je crois.

Je suis passé du Vive à l'Index, l'amélioration de la résolution est remarquable mais reste du bonus, au sens où ça ne change pas grand chose dans la pratique.
L'image est plus agréable, mais il y a aussi les améliorations de l'optique notamment (et quasi tout le reste dans mon cas). Faut voir le package complet.

Le super sampling permet au moins de mieux utiliser les pixels existants quand on a de la puissance sous la pédale. Et un meilleur écran n'affichera pas vraiment une image plus détaillée sinon, faut pouvoir la calculer.

Pendant un moment je ne voulais pas upgrader si la résolution n'était pas à peu près doublée (4x plus de pixels), ce qui resterait encore loin de la densité qu'on voit sur un écran pourrave à une distance raisonnable.
Je savais à quoi m'attendre, mais j'étais quand même un peu déçu sur ce point au premier abord. Puis quand on s'y est habitué, c'est surtout le retours en arrière (Index -> Vive dans mon cas) qui est difficile.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Mon sujet conçernait quelqu'un d'autre mais puisque je me renseigne aussi en ce moment… Quelques questions sur le rift s et le quest.
> D'abord le quest :
> J'ai cru comprendre que les versions des jeux du quest sont des versions différentes, spécialement développées pour le quest (conçues pour son processeur ou un truc du genre)?
> Lorsqu'on joue avec le link, on doit jouer avec la version "normale" du jeu ? Ça se passe comment au juste ?
> 
> Le rift s : j'ai acheté un cv1 d'occasion il y a quelques mois et j'en suis très content, c'est une excellente découverte de la VR et je m'amuse bien avec même si je pense que y a pas des millions de jeux qui vont me plaire. En ce moment, je suis un peu frustré sur Lone Echo parce que j'aime vraiment bien l'ambiance et les décors, mais la résolution ne permet pas d'en profiter assez. Quand on est dehors et que tous les objets distants paraissent flous, scintillent… C'est frustrant. Je songe même à ne pas enchaîner sur Lone Echo 2 avant d'avoir un meilleur casque.
> La question donc : j'ai vu des vidéos de comparatif des écrans cv1/s, mais en réalité (je m'adresse à ceux qui ont comparé), ça donne quoi ? L'amélioration de la finesse est flagrante par rapport au cv1, ou juste un bonus ?


Ca reste du bonus. Globalement, le Rift S n'est pas une bonne option si tu as déjà un Oculus CV1. Le gap n'est pas assez important. Par contre, il est idéal pour commencer la VR ou migrer depuis un casque Microsoft.

Pour le Quest, c'est simple et compliqué à la fois. Si tu achetes un jeu crossbuy, en jouant en nomade tu auras la version "mobile" et si tu joues avec le link, hop tu auras la version PC. Pour les jeux qu'il faut racheter (de mémoire, beat saber, super hot VR), tu ne pourras jouer qu'avec la version "Quest", et pas la version PC.


Personnellement, j'attendrais les retours complets pour voir si le Quest peut vraiment faire un Casque de VR pour PC de jeu, ou s'il s'agit d'une feature bonus de ce très bon casque nomade.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

> Pour les jeux qu'il faut racheter (de mémoire, beat saber, super hot VR), tu ne pourras jouer qu'avec la version "Quest", et pas la version PC.


Je comprends pas bien ta phrase. La version PC ne sera pas jouable même avec le link ?

----------


## Zapp le Grand

A confirmer par des détenteurs du Quest et du Link mais je pense que c'est le cas en effet. Les bibliothèques Quest et Rift sont totalement dissociées.

----------


## 564.3

Je crois que Zapp parle du cross-buy entre version native Quest et PC (Quest+Link), certains jeux achetés chez Oculus le supportent et d'autres non.

Quand on a la version PC (même sur Steam), on peut de toute façon y jouer avec le Quest+Link vu que c'est considéré comme un casque PC.

Tant que j'y suis je rajoute un truc concernant les tests de casques: idéalement il faut tester plusieurs heures sur plusieurs jours. À chaque fois j'ai eu une période assez longue pour m'habituer, compenser quelques défauts et trouver les bons réglages. On voit aussi ce que ça donne sur la durée et dans des contextes différents (état de fatigue, volume d'activité, température, humidité, chaleur, éclairage ambiant, etc.).
C'est pas gagné d'avoir l'opportunité de le faire, mais l'avis peut pas mal évoluer selon l'expérience.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Si j'achète ce sera de l'occasion. C'est dans l'optique de payer moins cher bien sûr, mais surtout ça me permet (en théorie) de revendre avec peu ou pas de pertes si jamais un truc colle pas.

Merci pour vos infos les amis !

----------


## Pounure

> C'est assez subjectif je crois.
> 
> Je suis passé du Vive à l'Index, l'amélioration de la résolution est remarquable mais reste du bonus, au sens où ça ne change pas grand chose dans la pratique.
> L'image est plus agréable, mais il y a aussi les améliorations de l'optique notamment (et quasi tout le reste dans mon cas). Faut voir le package complet.
> 
> Le super sampling permet au moins de mieux utiliser les pixels existants quand on a de la puissance sous la pédale. Et un meilleur écran n'affichera pas vraiment une image plus détaillée sinon, faut pouvoir la calculer.
> 
> Pendant un moment je ne voulais pas upgrader si la résolution n'était pas à peu près doublée (4x plus de pixels), ce qui resterait encore loin de la densité qu'on voit sur un écran pourrave à une distance raisonnable.
> Je savais à quoi m'attendre, mais j'étais quand même un peu déçu sur ce point au premier abord. Puis quand on s'y est habitué, c'est surtout le retours en arrière (Index -> Vive dans mon cas) qui est difficile.


t'étais en VIVE upgradé gear VR ou les lens classiques ? parceque les lens classiques sont assez dégueulasses

----------


## 564.3

> t'étais en VIVE upgradé gear VR ou les lens classiques ? parceque les lens classiques sont assez dégueulasses


Celles de base, le mod Gear VR a un résultat très hasardeux selon les gens, pour les retours que j'ai vu. Pas eu envie de bricoler. Mais de toute façon ça ne change pas l'écran et le reste.

----------


## Pounure

> Celles de base, le mod Gear VR a un résultat très hasardeux selon les gens, pour les retours que j'ai vu. Pas eu envie de bricoler. Mais de toute façon ça ne change pas l'écran et le reste.


Je comprend mais franchement entre le mod de base et l'upgrade c'est VRAIMENT le jour et la nuit.
 Juste pour savoir si le valve vaut le coup. Je suppose que oui mais je voulais avoir l'avis de qqun qui avait testé les 2.

----------


## 564.3

> Je comprend mais franchement entre le mod de base et l'upgrade c'est VRAIMENT le jour et la nuit.
>  Juste pour savoir si le valve vaut le coup. Je suppose que oui mais je voulais avoir l'avis de qqun qui avait testé les 2.


Ouais celles du GearVR sont ultra-basiques, du coup il n'y a pas les effets de bord de réflexion interne des Fresnels (god-rays & co) et la vision de l'écran est clean. Par contre faut avoir du bol que l'image ne soit pas trop déformée (pupil swim & co), et/ou qu'on le supporte.

Déjà j'ai du mal à me faire à des lunettes de vue faiblardes (enfin maintenant je n'ai plus l'impression d'être bourré, c'est déjà çà), je suppose qu'il me vaut mieux des réflexions lumineuses internes plutôt qu'une déformation géométrique. À mon niveau de correction y a pas le choix de toute façon, c'est une optique simple.

C'est aussi pour ça que c'est subjectif.

----------


## 564.3

Sinon le début de cet article sur un accessoire tiers pour le Quest fait un état des lieux de la rédaction d'UploadVR (qui teste tout le matos pendant pas mal de temps), et chacun a ses favoris question confort.
Comme quoi il vaut vraiment mieux tester le matos, de préférence sur une longue durée.

En passant, le pack batterie dont ils parlent peut être intéressant en tant que tel pour ceux qui ont un Quest. Même si c'est mieux foutu qu'un truc fait avec 2 bouts de ficelles, c'est dommage de prendre ça comme seulement comme contre-poids.

----------


## Pounure

En tout cas, si qqun a le valve index sur Paris je veux bien tester  ::):

----------


## 564.3

> En tout cas, si qqun a le valve index sur Paris je veux bien tester


Ah, je croyais que t'étais plutôt dans la région PACA ou quelque chose du genre  ::ninja:: 
Il y a pas mal de monde à la capitale, c'est déjà plus probable d'arriver à quelque chose.
Une fois une boite de dev dans le 14e avait posté sur le forum parce qu'ils faisaient une soirée de test de leur jeu dans leurs locaux, mais personne n'avait l'air de s'être bougé. À l'époque ça devait être sur Rift/Vive.

Pour voir l'Index, potentiellement il y aurait chez moi dans un espace confortable pour les normes en vigueur: un peu plus de 2.5x2.5m dans mon unique vraie pièce (14m² bien remplis).
Par contre faudrait que je prenne le temps de faire un grand ménage de printemps pour que les conditions d'accueil soient correctes. J'avais aussi un plan d'amélioration de mon installation que j'ai jamais réalisé, c'est peut-être l'occasion de me motiver.

Sinon au pire je pourrais amener le casque, cable et éventuellement controleurs, vu que t'as déjà les bases.
Ça me permettrait aussi de voir ce que donne le mod GearVR. Si une lentille simple marche pour toi, l'effet de "glare" de l'Index risque d'être difficile à encaisser. C'est ce qui m'a choqué en premier, mais au bout de quelques jours je n'y faisais plus gaffe. Un moindre mal pour les autres qualités de l'optique, mais faut pouvoir l'apprécier sur la durée.

Par ailleurs tant qu'on est dans les appels à test, à l'occase ça m'intéresserait de voir ce que donne un Rift S et/ou un Quest.

----------


## Pounure

> Ah, je croyais que t'étais plutôt dans la région PACA ou quelque chose du genre 
> Il y a pas mal de monde à la capitale, c'est déjà plus probable d'arriver à quelque chose.
> Une fois une boite de dev dans le 14e avait posté sur le forum parce qu'ils faisaient une soirée de test de leur jeu dans leurs locaux, mais personne n'avait l'air de s'être bougé. À l'époque ça devait être sur Rift/Vive.
> 
> Pour voir l'Index, potentiellement il y aurait chez moi dans un espace confortable pour les normes en vigueur: un peu plus de 2.5x2.5m dans mon unique vraie pièce (14m² bien remplis).
> Par contre faudrait que je prenne le temps de faire un grand ménage de printemps pour que les conditions d'accueil soient correctes. J'avais aussi un plan d'amélioration de mon installation que j'ai jamais réalisé, c'est peut-être l'occasion de me motiver.
> 
> Sinon au pire je pourrais amener le casque, cable et éventuellement controleurs, vu que t'as déjà les bases.
> Ça me permettrait aussi de voir ce que donne le mod GearVR. Si une lentille simple marche pour toi, l'effet de "glare" de l'Index risque d'être difficile à encaisser. C'est ce qui m'a choqué en premier, mais au bout de quelques jours je n'y faisais plus gaffe. Un moindre mal pour les autres qualités de l'optique, mais faut pouvoir l'apprécier sur la durée.
> ...


Hé non j'habite dans le 92 (bois colombes)
et si tu veux venir tester, volontiers !
je suis pas là ce WE... le WE prochain ?  :;):

----------


## vectra

Je suis sur Toulouse avec un Rift S sinon, y'a plusieurs salles d'arcade où tester tout le matos de 2017, et même du Pimax 5k.

Pour le tracking du Rift S, tu dois définir le niveau du sol en effet, mais si la configuration de la pièce ne change pas, il conserve en mémoire la modélisation 3D de la pièce, et donc la position de l'aire de jeu.
C'est incrémental en qualité, sauf si tu bouges des meubles et dans ce cas il faut tout refaire. Fun fact: il peut garder et reconnaître plusieurs pièces différentes à la fois, mais si tu bouges les meubles ça le perturbe.

----------


## 564.3

> Hé non j'habite dans le 92 (bois colombes)
> et si tu veux venir tester, volontiers !
> je suis pas là ce WE... le WE prochain ?


Ok, ça tombe bien parce que j'étais pas dispo ce WE non plus.
J'ai une préférence pour le dimanche après-midi. Sinon le samedi faudra que je reparte aux environs de 17h, mais c'est jouable aussi.

----------


## Pounure

> Ok, ça tombe bien parce que j'étais pas dispo ce WE non plus.
> J'ai une préférence pour le dimanche après-midi. Sinon le samedi faudra que je reparte aux environs de 17h, mais c'est jouable aussi.


ca roule on avise la semaine pro  ::):

----------

